Ask HN: Wikipedia Unbiased Alternative? - thescribbblr
======
auslegung
It can’t exist. Humans are biased. Either humans or human-trained machines are
the only ways to produce a wiki or other knowledge base.

------
catacombs
Wikipedia is objective on many articles. What "bias" are you referencing?

------
poormystic
Yes. What bias do you perceive and how might it be avoided in the future?

------
slater
How is Wikipedia biased?

~~~
finnomenon
It's written by people. How could it not be?

